# Andrew Ashling: Bonds of Hate (Historical Fantasy - Explicit Gay Romance) FREE



## Andrew Ashling

_*Bonds of Hate*_​




*The Invisible Chains - Part 1: Bonds of Hate* is the first book of *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*.

While the kingdom of Ximerion is threatened at its southern border by a major power, the high king sends his two youngest sons, the half brothers Anaxantis and Ehandar, as Lord Governors to the Northern Marches where minor raids by wild barbarians are expected.

Under the guidance of an old and trusted general, the king hopes to keep the young princes far from the major conflict in the south, while at the same time providing them with a valuable learning experience. The estranged half brothers are rivals, but soon they feel attracted to each other. As if this was not enough of a complication, they begin to suspect that they were set up by their own father.

The result is a fierce struggle for power where the lines between hate and love become almost indistinguishable and where nothing is what it seems.

Also here on _Kindleboards_:
The Invisible Chains - Part 2: *Bonds of Fear*
The Invisible Chains - Part 3: *Bonds of Blood*

The Invisible Hands - Part 1: *Gambit*

There is a link in my signature that will bring you to my website. Clicking on the cover (the big one or the one in the signature) will bring you to the book's Amazon page.

_Genres:_ Historical Fantasy, Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica, M/M-Romance


*As reviewers wrote on Amazon.com:*

_"As always with Andrew Ashling, an intense read. Mr. Ashling has an uncanny knack for creating complex characters who you really want to hate, but you can't help but be drawn to. In this first of a series (no, there is no real resolution in this first novel), the author creates a universe that could be drawn from our medieval history and which involves complex, canny political gamesmanship. I have to admit that it took me a number of chapters to get into the story, and I was tempted to put it down once or twice, but I'm glad I stuck it out in the end. The last three or four chapters of the book are some of the best I've read in this genre for their emotional impact and the way in which they dealt with a very difficult topic."_

_"This is the first m/m book that gave me a truly fantastic imaginative journey amongst royals, nobles, followers, enemies, impostors and barbarians. The world-building started with a bang. For a book with hundreds of pages, there were no over-written narratives that would have made me skip pages. The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view. "_

_"I would like to say that both princes are crazy, and that Anaxantis' madness is a madness he shares with other great men. That's certainly one way to make sense of his inconsistent behavior, but it also, to some extent, distances the reader. It's one thing to identify with a dashing hero; it's another to identify with a dashing hero who is also bipolar. In some ways the secondary characters are easier to like. Lorcko was my favorite--and not only because of the lilac scent he uses in his hair. In a subplot that mirrors the story of the brothers, he is tested by Ambrick, who wants to discover if Lorcko's protests of affection are sincere. But Ambrick himself is destroyed by his testing, and the shallow Lorcko remakes himself into a complex, entirely admirable human being. It's not the tale we expect. The ugly Ambrick should have turned into the swan who gets the boy Leda, but that's not the way things work out here. And it's narrative twists like this that make the book worth reading. It contains many different stories and some of them both surprise and delight."_

*On Goodreads:*_

"This is one of those books with a few different storylines that run parallel, and as always happens for me with these kinds of narratives, I find one narrative more gripping than the others and had to fight the urge to skip through and read just those interactions. For this series, what got me was the relationship of the brothers and although I could see that the bigger story of the war was important to the story, and though the other characters were well written, I was always waiting impatiently for another confrontation between the brothers. This is actually a compliment to the plotting, as the relationship of Anaxantis and Ehandar paces the bigger story and holds the reader's interest throughout."

"The set-up in the beginning makes sense, the characters well-defined, the plot seemingly just another romanticized historical, though in an alternate universe. Then the author turns it all on its head and nothing make sense, the strong becomes weak and vice-versa, there is not one but several plots runnnig parallel and crossing at times, too.
The warnings are well deserved, though they apply to modern sensibilities. Anyone with a grasp of history knows that these things were common in the middle-ages, and much worse, too.
A three-book series, this fist installment is a masterful lesson in character and plot development by the author. (...)
Definitely recommended for anyone who enjoys an epic tale of kingdoms won and love lost. Not a romance and not for the faint of heart."_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hi Andrew, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I hate to say it, but the author really should be charging more for it. It's worth a lot more to me than I paid for it."_

Review on Goodreads

That means they liked it, doesn't it?
Seriously, don't put ideas like that into our head.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Many of the scenes between the two young prince / half brothers make me feel sad and lonely for them and make me angry at their despicable treatment of each other. They seem to be, in essence, two broken children unable to climb out of their predicament."_

More of this review on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Wow. Just freaking WOW. I am SO impressed! Thrilling, intense and engrossing. The plot is fantastic. I couldn't put this book down. It's a brilliant piece of storytelling. The characters all have their own very distinct voices and personalities. Even the bad guys are totally awesome! (&#8230 I hate being spoon-fed a plot so that I can guess how it ends 20 pages into the book. In this series, I wasn't even sure the main character would live through all 3 books!"_

More of this review on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The fourth book in this series, The Invisible Hands - Part 1: *Gambit*, will be published this month (April 2012).

It just needs a cover. You can follow the progress, with illustrations, on my own site Ximerion.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The fourth book in this series, The Invisible Hands - Part 1: *Gambit*, will be published by *the end of this week*.

It just needed a cover and finding one went better than expected. 

You can follow the progress, with illustrations, on my own site Ximerion. In the latest installment you can see the final artwork.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view. (&#8230 The book is an action-adventure fiction with mystery and intensely deep tough love. It is medieval in setting but it is NOT the type of fantasy that has any kind of magic, folklore or anything supernatural. Just some princely twink, poisonous concoctions and a weird stool with a knob in the center of the seat"_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Be warned that if you read this one, you won't be able to stop until you read all three. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable. Don't miss it."_

This is the complete review as it appears on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(&#8230 this is a great fantasy story and how it begins gives absolutely no hint to how it will end, you meet some great characters along the way and you hope to hear more about them and their story, secrets are revealed, but even more are hinted at before you get to the end. The Anaxantis you thought you knew at the beginning has been changed and it's hard to say who the real boy/man is by the time you reach the end. But it is done so well, of course you want to know more!"_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is the first m/m book that gave me a truly fantastic imaginative journey amongst royals, nobles, followers, enemies, impostors and barbarians. The world-building started with a bang. For a book with hundreds of pages, there were no over-written narratives that would have made me skip pages. The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First and foremost, this is a very dark, complex epic fantasy that's only just beginning and not for the faint of heart. I have no doubt as this epic story continues that every dark and horrible event will happen but I'm also hoping along with those terrible things will lie something beautiful and magical about, and in, these stories."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The book is worth reading for all those who love to read books with tense situations when you cannot guess what will happen next."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a great fantasy story and how it begins gives absolutely no hint to how it will end, you meet some great characters along the way and you hope to hear more about them and their story, secrets are revealed, but even more are hinted at before you get to the end. The Anaxantis you thought you knew at the beginning has been changed and it's hard to say who the real boy/man is by the time you reach the end. But it is done so well, of course you want to know more!"_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I revamped my site *Ximerion*

Maybe this is a good time to remind you that *the first 12 chapters of this book* are online as a _*FREE*_ read. I hope you'll enjoy them.

Try before you buy. Over 60,000 words should be more than enough to decide whether this book is for you or not.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I was definitely entertained by this story, especially since it twists one of my most disliked tropes in the genre and puts it on its head. I thought it was very amusing and showed this writer's skill."_

More of this review on Amazon.

-----
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Of the two princes, Ehandar may be the more compelling character--perhaps because we see him suffer in such excruciating--and extended--detail when the tables of dominance are turned. But the brothers are also the most problematic characters in the novel. It is hard to believe that the oafish Ehandar could turn sensitive, to the point of composing flute melodies, and even more difficult to accept the fact that Anaxantis could behave in so many different ways on so many different occasions, for when he is good, he is very, very good, and when he is bad he is something akin to horrid._

Review on Amazon.

-----
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _mobi_ (kindle-compatible) and _epub_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. They will also be on Amazon, _but wait until the book becomes free to download_.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The book is thick with rich plotting, fully rounded characters, devious plotting and politics, and a hero who I both liked and disliked - he truly was a mix of anti-hero and true hero, and one of the best parts of the book was the conflicted personality of Anaxantis."_

~Jenre on _Well Read_

More of this review on Well Read.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is one of those books with a few different storylines that run parallel, and as always happens for me with these kinds of narratives, I find one narrative more gripping than the others and had to fight the urge to skip through and read just those interactions. For this series, what got me was the relationship of the brothers and although I could see that the bigger story of the war was important to the story, and though the other characters were well written, I was always waiting impatiently for another confrontation between the brothers. This is actually a compliment to the plotting, as the relationship of Anaxantis and Ehandar paces the bigger story and holds the reader's interest throughout."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The book is thick with rich plotting, fully rounded characters, devious plotting and politics, and a hero who I both liked and disliked - he truly was a mix of anti-hero and true hero, and one of the best parts of the book was the conflicted personality of Anaxantis."_

More of this review on Well Read.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This a well written fantasy story that includes gay princes and a lot of machinations by many different parties."_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are several interesting threads running through this first book in the Bonds of Hate series. The first one, and the one the reader gets the least number of clues about , is that of the story teller himself. Who is he, who is the man who is his audience, and what the heck is up with that stool! Many of the scenes between the two young prince / half brothers make me feel sad and lonely for them and make me angry at their despicable treatment of each other. They seem to be, in essence, two broken children unable to climb out of their predicament."_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are some seriously twisted characters populating this series, but that's what makes it so fun to read! "_

More of this review on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it."_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The story arc is over 3 books and through all 3 books the plot is rock solid. There are multiple plot lines and they all work seamlessly together. Things aren't spelled out and spoon fed so when a plot point finally culminated, you were at least a little surprised every time. I hate being spoon-fed a plot so that I can guess how it ends 20 pages into the book. In this series, I wasn't even sure the main character would live through all 3 books!"_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Excellent read. Ehandar and Anaxantis are 16 & 17 and the two youngest sons of King Tenax. This a well written fantasy story that includes gay princes and a lot of machinations by many different parties."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I picked up the book because of the promise of high fantasy with a heavy M/M flavor. The high fantasy was amazing-the world is complex and is mostly well explained. I only found myself slightly confused at the histories of some parts of the realm. There are also a plethora of characters, all of whom are fun and enjoyable to read, even if you find yourself wanting them dead."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"A fast-paced read filled with intrigue! Couldn't put it down. Excited to read the next book in the series."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This books is now also available on *All Romance ebooks* in epub and mobi.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(&#8230 this is a great fantasy story and how it begins gives absolutely no hint to how it will end, you meet some great characters along the way and you hope to hear more about them and their story, secrets are revealed, but even more are hinted at before you get to the end. The Anaxantis you thought you knew at the beginning has been changed and it's hard to say who the real boy/man is by the time you reach the end. But it is done so well, of course you want to know more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"A fast-paced read filled with intrigue! Couldn't put it down. Excited to read the next book in the series. "_

More of this review _(but this is really it)_ on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"With that being said, this book is an extremely psychologically painful book to read- it was the first book I've ever read where I felt sick through most of it. It had nothing to do with the 'content' of the storyline, but had to do with the emotional and psychological pain between Anaxantis and Ehandar. I was drawn to Anaxantis in the beginning, but then found myself more on Ehandar's side... yet, towards the end when Anaxantis explained everything to his friend Hermarchidas and you saw the events through Anaxantis' eyes- only then do you realize the full impact it had upon him. When the event occurred early in the story, it was see from above, and not through the eyes of either- yet hearing the event from Anaxantis, you realize how much it truly did scar him. However, I still didn't lose my feelings for Ehandar, as he truly wanted to do everything he possibly could to make it up to Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings* has gone FREE on *Amazon*. In some parts of the world delivery costs are charged. (Check before clicking)

This book contains the first twelve chapters - over 60,000 words - of *Bonds of Hate*, the first volume in the *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series*.
It is meant to give the reader a good idea of the story, and a better one than just a sample can give, before embarking upon a long series of books.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The book is thick with rich plotting, fully rounded characters, devious plotting and politics, and a hero who I both liked and disliked - he truly was a mix of anti-hero and true hero, and one of the best parts of the book was the conflicted personality of Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## J Bee

Andrew Ashling said:


> *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings* has gone FREE on *Amazon*. In some parts of the world delivery costs are charged. (Check before clicking)
> 
> This book contains the first twelve chapters - over 60,000 words - of *Bonds of Hate*, the first volume in the *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series*.
> It is meant to give the reader a good idea of the story, and a better one than just a sample can give, before embarking upon a long series of books.


Nice! I never feel like Kindle samples are big enough, so this is awesome!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Jay Bell said:


> Nice! I never feel like Kindle samples are big enough, so this is awesome!


Thanks Jay.

I see it like this: twelve chapters will give you a good idea what the story is about, the style of writing and so on&#8230; After all, 60,000 words is a small novel in it's own right. Most people will need less to decide whether they'll like the book (or series). Maybe they won't, and that's perfectly okay. At least they won't have lost money finding out.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

"It's sobering really," she thought, "how easy it is to reduce a human being to the state of an animal. You just take away some paraphernalia like clothing and put him in another environment. I bet that if I were to keep him there for a few months he would simply adapt to the swine lifestyle. A pity, but I haven't got time to experiment. But a few days, well, they are necessary to take his hope away and mollify his spirit."

_Bonds of Hate, Chapter 12: Fall of the Eagle_

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I went through the first three books in the series in a week. The fourth one "Gambit" I had to stretch it as much as possible so it would last longer.
And now I'm just waiting for the next book to come out." 
_
More of this review on *Amazon*

The next book "Castling" will be published in December 2012. 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings*_,
which contains the first twelve chapters of this series, is now also available as a FREE ebook in Europe on *amazon.com* (previously it was only free in America).

The powers that be at Amazon's have also decided to make the book _kostenfrei_ in _*Germany*_ on *amazon.de* and _gratuit_ in _*France*_ on *amazon.fr* .

For links to mobi and epub format, from _anywhere_ in this world and neighboring planets, parallel universes included, see beneath.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"All you need to know is this: It's captivating. There's a bunch of entertaining characters and interesting places, plans of action and horrible acts. Manipulations, deceits, betrayals, a hint of cruelty and remorse. It's a fantastic read and above all else, it's the start of an epic one. There's more to it and I can't wait to read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I'd be hard pushed to set down the plot in a few words but it tells of two half brothers, Anaxantis and Ehandar, who are sent by their king father on what seems like a fools errand to protect the Northern borders of the country. Anaxantis is weak and sickly and his brother takes full advantage of that. However, after brutal treatment by Ehander, Anaxantis vows revenge and is determined to turn the tables."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Castling almost ready for release*

The editing and formatting of _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (the fifth book in this series) is finished.

So why the delay? Explanation on *my blog*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

While I'm still waiting for the cover art, I'd thought I give you both a (second) excerpt _and_ an idea how _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (the fifth book in this series) will look on an actual device.

If you'd like to see how the book will look on an iPad and epub-ereaders like the _Kobo Glo_, the _Sony PRS-T2_, and compare it to the classic _Kindle 3 Keyboard_, I've put up some screenshots of the beginning of chapter 9 on my site, *Ximerion*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This book is now also available at *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your inbox with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format * _Take care: it goes free/paid unpredictably_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The whole series is now available on *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format and on Apple's 



 for all you iPad-aficionados.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your in-box with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

With any luck the next installment, Book V: Castling, will be published in the weekend or early next week.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The latest installment of this series, _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (Dark Tales, Book V) has been published.
It will (hopefully) soon be live on Amazon.

Meanwhile it is available on

*All Romance ebooks* in both mobi (Kindle-compatible) and epub




 in epub/iBook

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Mr. Ashling has an uncanny knack for creating complex characters who you really want to hate, but you can't help but be drawn to. In this first of a series (no, there is no real resolution in this first novel), the author creates a universe that could be drawn from our medieval history and which involves complex, canny political gamesmanship."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I actually had no idea whether to rate it 1 STAR or 5 STARS.

I hated and loved it so much I have no idea which one should choose. There really is such a fine line between the two emotions. But the book actually ended on such a pleasant note - and d*mn mysterious since I am dying to know who the [expletive] the story teller is.

(by the way, by pleasant note, I actually don't mean HFN, HEA, or anything remotely similar. I've lowered my the standard mark for "pleasant" it seems)"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

All buying options, my own eShop included, on *this page* on my site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Once in a while I get an email from a reader asking me all kinds of things about future plans for the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse-series. Some time ago someone asked me if the books would be bundled in omnibuses. So, for anybody who's curious: my plans as I now see them in *this blog* on my own site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I participated in a blog hop. I got to answer questions like "Where did the idea for the novel come from?" and "Which actors would you choose to play the characters in a movie rendition of the novel?" and "Who or what inspired you to write this novel?"

You can read my answers to these and other questions *here*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind.
This first book of series is such a interesting twist of fates. I really enjoyed reading I'm on to the next book of series."_

This review on *Amazon*.

You can read my answers to these and other questions *here*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

But there are a few in the previous posts. 

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have read four of these books so far and am completely addicted to this series. I wondered if I would like it because I don't usually read war or fantasy. However, I had seen some of Andrew's comments on a widely read newspaper blog and found his way with words compelling."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The book is thick with rich plotting, fully rounded characters, devious plotting and politics, and a hero who I both liked and disliked - he truly was a mix of anti-hero and true hero, and one of the best parts of the book was the conflicted personality of Anaxantis."_

~Jenre - Well Read

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First and foremost, this is a very dark, complex epic fantasy that's only just beginning and not for the faint of heart. I have no doubt as this epic story continues that every dark and horrible event will happen but I'm also hoping along with those terrible things will lie something beautiful and magical about, and in, these stories."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I've read a lot of m/m fantasy books but there's something special about this one. That is, if you can handle (half)incest, abuse and dark fantasy themes. And somewhat insane character(s)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This is the first book of a long series. Before spending any money you can download the extended sampler of 60,000 words to see if you'd like the story. Links below.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is not my usual type of book that I fancy...but I so very much enjoyed it...Mr. Ashling is an amazing writer...looking forward to the rest of the series!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view. (&#8230 The book is an action-adventure fiction with mystery and intensely deep tough love. It is medieval in setting but it is NOT the type of fantasy that has any kind of magic, folklore or anything supernatural. Just some princely twink, poisonous concoctions and a weird stool with a knob in the center of the seat"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(&#8230 this is a great fantasy story and how it begins gives absolutely no hint to how it will end, you meet some great characters along the way and you hope to hear more about them and their story, secrets are revealed, but even more are hinted at before you get to the end. The Anaxantis you thought you knew at the beginning has been changed and it's hard to say who the real boy/man is by the time you reach the end. But it is done so well, of course you want to know more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"A fast-paced read filled with intrigue! Couldn't put it down. Excited to read the next book in the series. "_

More of this review _(but this is really it)_ on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are some seriously twisted characters populating this series, but that's what makes it so fun to read! "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"With that being said, this book is an extremely psychologically painful book to read- it was the first book I've ever read where I felt sick through most of it. It had nothing to do with the 'content' of the storyline, but had to do with the emotional and psychological pain between Anaxantis and Ehandar. I was drawn to Anaxantis in the beginning, but then found myself more on Ehandar's side... yet, towards the end when Anaxantis explained everything to his friend Hermarchidas and you saw the events through Anaxantis' eyes- only then do you realize the full impact it had upon him. When the event occurred early in the story, it was see from above, and not through the eyes of either- yet hearing the event from Anaxantis, you realize how much it truly did scar him. However, I still didn't lose my feelings for Ehandar, as he truly wanted to do everything he possibly could to make it up to Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I've read a lot of m/m fantasy books but there's something special about this one. That is, if you can handle (half)incest, abuse and dark fantasy themes. And somewhat insane character(s)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I picked up the book because of the promise of high fantasy with a heavy M/M flavor. The high fantasy was amazing-the world is complex and is mostly well explained. I only found myself slightly confused at the histories of some parts of the realm. There are also a plethora of characters, all of whom are fun and enjoyable to read, even if you find yourself wanting them dead."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Despite all the missteps and setbacks I faced whilst reading this book, it enthralled me to an extent where I could be hurting inside and still refusing to put the book down.
It really is worth the read, however painful it may be for you, especially if you're an avid fluff reader.
It will break your heart, no doubt. From horror, from pain, from the tentative hope that shit will get better-- it all adds up. But somehow that's what makes this book so good."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Definitely one of the most underrated series. I picked up the book and was immediately drawn to the plot and knew I had to finish the series.Definitely one of the most underrated series. I picked up the book and was immediately drawn to the plot and knew I had to finish the series."_

More of this review on *Barnes&Noble*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"So I rarely give out five stars but I have to say reading this book is like reading the perfect book and to my chagrin I couldn't predict a darn thing. Everything kept hitting me left and right. With this 5 star rating I'm actually applying that to the whole trilogy. My jaw was on the floor the whole time and my heart was racing which sounds stupid but its true! This trilogy has been stuck in my head for 3 days and I can't help wishing it will keep going.I mean come on, I think I saw a golden light coming out of my kindle going "aahhhhhh" in an angelic voice. How dare the author I say! Writing this book with everything great sprinkled in? Jerk.....But kudos my friend, kudos."_

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The story arc is over 3 books and through all 3 books the plot is rock solid. There are multiple plot lines and they all work seamlessly together. Things aren't spelled out and spoon fed so when a plot point finally culminated, you were at least a little surprised every time. I hate being spoon-fed a plot so that I can guess how it ends 20 pages into the book. In this series, I wasn't even sure the main character would live through all 3 books!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the free extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"All you need to know is this: It's captivating. There's a bunch of entertaining characters and interesting places, plans of action and horrible acts. Manipulations, deceits, betrayals, a hint of cruelty and remorse. It's a fantastic read and above all else, it's the start of an epic one. There's more to it and I can't wait to read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Excellent read. Ehandar and Anaxantis are 16 & 17 and the two youngest sons of King Tenax. This a well written fantasy story that includes gay princes and a lot of machinations by many different parties."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I posted a first excerpt of _The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm_ (Work in progress, 6th book of the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_) on my website.
You can read it _*here*_.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I was interviewed on Graeme Brown's blog, _A Fantasy Writing Journey_, about life, writing and my books.

Check it out *here*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"So I rarely give out five stars but I have to say reading this book is like reading the perfect book and to my chagrin I couldn't predict a darn thing. Everything kept hitting me left and right."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(&#8230, as I am a fan of stories that break taboos and make them commonplace, I will continue on by saying that the characters are fleshed out and you care about them. When you can feel sympathy for the villain, when not three chapters ago, he was using the hero as a urinal, you have something special."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm writing the last scenes of *The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm* (6th book in the series). To tide you over I posted a second excerpt.

I had thought to almost, but not quite, reveal the identity of the Trachian prince at the end of this book, and keep the secret for the next book, *The Invisible Hands - Part 4: Mate*. This would have been a terrific cliffhanger, but I decided not to be cruel, and, besides, the revelation scenes are a perfect ending for this one. That doesn't mean there won't be some kind of nailbiter though.

For the second excerpt I chose most of the second scene of Chapter 3, *Visitors*, featuring Anaxantis and Ravvid, one of the Clansmen.

I hope you'll enjoy it.

_Anaxantis is lonely, but he is not the only one&#8230;_

You can read the second excerpt *here*.

Missed the first excerpt? It's *here*.

If you want to receive an email when *Pawn Storm* is published, you can subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I picked up the book because of the promise of high fantasy with a heavy M/M flavor. The high fantasy was amazing-the world is complex and is mostly well explained. I only found myself slightly confused at the histories of some parts of the realm. There are also a plethora of characters, all of whom are fun and enjoyable to read, even if you find yourself wanting them dead."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"A fast-paced read filled with intrigue! Couldn't put it down. Excited to read the next book in the series."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(&#8230 this is a great fantasy story and how it begins gives absolutely no hint to how it will end, you meet some great characters along the way and you hope to hear more about them and their story, secrets are revealed, but even more are hinted at before you get to the end. The Anaxantis you thought you knew at the beginning has been changed and it's hard to say who the real boy/man is by the time you reach the end. But it is done so well, of course you want to know more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This introductory series to the Dark Tales of Randamor is engaging, and appealing. There are several plots lines that snake and parallel each other and, it's obvious, from the use of dialog, flash backs, descriptive tension and scenes that Andrew Ashling is a storyteller.
The main conflict in this free download is the relationship of Ehandar, the older brother and prince to Anaxantis. The conflict between the brother-princes appears early on, and the changes in the relationship are surprising, and wonderfully complex. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Actually this review is for the free download of the first twelve chapters of Book I (see below).

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published begin December 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

Meanwhile, *here* is the cover reveal and a few hints about the new book.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, is now available on Amazon, ARe, Barnes&Noble and Kobo. *Links*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The story arc is over 3 books and through all 3 books the plot is rock solid. There are multiple plot lines and they all work seamlessly together. Things aren't spelled out and spoon fed so when a plot point finally culminated, you were at least a little surprised every time. I hate being spoon-fed a plot so that I can guess how it ends 20 pages into the book. In this series, I wasn't even sure the main character would live through all 3 books!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind.
This first book of series is such a interesting twist of fates. I really enjoyed reading I'm on to the next book of series."_

This review on *Amazon*.

You can read my answers to these and other questions *here*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the free extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Mr. Ashling has an uncanny knack for creating complex characters who you really want to hate, but you can't help but be drawn to. In this first of a series (no, there is no real resolution in this first novel), the author creates a universe that could be drawn from our medieval history and which involves complex, canny political gamesmanship."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are some seriously twisted characters populating this series, but that's what makes it so fun to read! "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Very good book that has all the classic intrigue of medieval excitement along with interesting plot twists. Also has some definite steamy moments. I highly recommend this book along with its sequels."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(&#8230 this is a great fantasy story and how it begins gives absolutely no hint to how it will end, you meet some great characters along the way and you hope to hear more about them and their story, secrets are revealed, but even more are hinted at before you get to the end. The Anaxantis you thought you knew at the beginning has been changed and it's hard to say who the real boy/man is by the time you reach the end. But it is done so well, of course you want to know more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The amount of imagination and detail that went into building a fantasy world centered on the kingdom of Ximerion and developing a plot with tons of complexity (twists and turns, subplots, etc.) as portrayed in this book just boggles my brain. The cast of characters is large, but every one of them enriches the story. Some you'd love to hate, and some you hate to love - no one is quite who they seem to be!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"My jaw was on the floor the whole time and my heart was racing which sounds stupid but its true! This trilogy has been stuck in my head for 3 days and I can't help wishing it will keep going."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"What a wonderful and awesome book this! I was hooked from the first chapter and I loved the historical aspect of this book"_

More of this review on 



.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As you can probably tell from my review while I was currently reading this book, I was in pieces. Shambles, actually. Apparently pitiful enough that Mr Ashling kindly messaged me to try and help me out and such (which I sincerely thank you for, by the way).

But somehow after I reached a certain point things actually became much easier and I managed to actually focus on how damn fantastic the writing and story was. I'm still debating about the characters. They kind of scare me. Makes me believe less in the good side of us, as humans. Even more than the news has ever managed to do."_

More of this review *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I actually had no idea whether to rate it 1 STAR or 5 STARS.

I hated and loved it so much I have no idea which one should choose. There really is such a fine line between the two emotions. But the book actually ended on such a pleasant note - and d*mn mysterious since I am dying to know who the [expletive] the story teller is.

(by the way, by pleasant note, I actually don't mean HFN, HEA, or anything remotely similar. I've lowered my the standard mark for "pleasant" it seems)"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Be warned that if you read this one, you won't be able to stop until you read all three. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable. Don't miss it."_

This is the complete review as it appears on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Many of the scenes between the two young prince / half brothers make me feel sad and lonely for them and make me angry at their despicable treatment of each other. They seem to be, in essence, two broken children unable to climb out of their predicament."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view. (...) The book is an action-adventure fiction with mystery and intensely deep tough love. It is medieval in setting but it is NOT the type of fantasy that has any kind of magic, folklore or anything supernatural. Just some princely twink, poisonous concoctions and a weird stool with a knob in the center of the seat"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are some seriously twisted characters populating this series, but that's what makes it so fun to read! "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love stories with complex and complicated characters, and this, by far, has the cast of most screwed up characters I've ever read. ;-) I also have to add that, after reading all four books in the series, the writing and story improves a LOT over time! The fourth book, "Invisible Hands Pt 1", is my favorite so far. We also get to hear less of Randamor the Recluse's commentary as the books progress- which is a good thing IMO."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are several interesting threads running through this first book in the Bonds of Hate series. The first one, and the one the reader gets the least number of clues about , is that of the story teller himself. Who is he, who is the man who is his audience, and what the heck is up with that stool! Many of the scenes between the two young prince / half brothers make me feel sad and lonely for them and make me angry at their despicable treatment of each other. They seem to be, in essence, two broken children unable to climb out of their predicament."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First and foremost, this is a very dark, complex epic fantasy that's only just beginning and not for the faint of heart. I have no doubt as this epic story continues that every dark and horrible event will happen but I'm also hoping along with those terrible things will lie something beautiful and magical about, and in, these stories."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"So I rarely give out five stars but I have to say reading this book is like reading the perfect book and to my chagrin I couldn't predict a darn thing. Everything kept hitting me left and right. With this 5 star rating I'm actually applying that to the whole trilogy. My jaw was on the floor the whole time and my heart was racing which sounds stupid but its true!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I actually had no idea whether to rate it 1 STAR or 5 STARS.

I hated and loved it so much I have no idea which one should choose. There really is such a fine line between the two emotions. But the book actually ended on such a pleasant note - and d*mn mysterious since I am dying to know who the [expletive] the story teller is.

(by the way, by pleasant note, I actually don't mean HFN, HEA, or anything remotely similar. I've lowered my the standard mark for "pleasant" it seems)"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The story arc is over 3 books and through all 3 books the plot is rock solid. There are multiple plot lines and they all work seamlessly together. Things aren't spelled out and spoon fed so when a plot point finally culminated, you were at least a little surprised every time. I hate being spoon-fed a plot so that I can guess how it ends 20 pages into the book. In this series, I wasn't even sure the main character would live through all 3 books!"_

More of this review on Amazon.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Excellent read. Ehandar and Anaxantis are 16 & 17 and the two youngest sons of King Tenax. This a well written fantasy story that includes gay princes and a lot of machinations by many different parties."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view. (...) The book is an action-adventure fiction with mystery and intensely deep tough love. It is medieval in setting but it is NOT the type of fantasy that has any kind of magic, folklore or anything supernatural. Just some princely twink, poisonous concoctions and a weird stool with a knob in the center of the seat"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have read four of these books so far and am completely addicted to this series. I wondered if I would like it because I don't usually read war or fantasy. However, I had seen some of Andrew's comments on a widely read newspaper blog and found his way with words compelling."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains - Part 1: Bonds of Hate is an intriguing, rich and well-written fantasy story in a medieval setting. I ran through a gamut of emotions while reading it, there were scenes of violence and cruelty, and heartbreak - never gratuitiously, though - while on the other side there was light-hearted, funny banter that made me giggle. A roller-coaster ride that had me clinging to the edge of my seat. A good long read!"_

This review on *Amazon Germany*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I actually had no idea whether to rate it 1 STAR or 5 STARS.

I hated and loved it so much I have no idea which one should choose. There really is such a fine line between the two emotions. But the book actually ended on such a pleasant note - and d*mn mysterious since I am dying to know who the [expletive] the story teller is.

(by the way, by pleasant note, I actually don't mean HFN, HEA, or anything remotely similar. I've lowered my the standard mark for "pleasant" it seems)"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I picked up the book because of the promise of high fantasy with a heavy M/M flavor. The high fantasy was amazing-the world is complex and is mostly well explained. I only found myself slightly confused at the histories of some parts of the realm. There are also a plethora of characters, all of whom are fun and enjoyable to read, even if you find yourself wanting them dead."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Really good book. Well written, and good plot."_

This review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I actually had no idea whether to rate it 1 STAR or 5 STARS.

I hated and loved it so much I have no idea which one should choose. There really is such a fine line between the two emotions. But the book actually ended on such a pleasant note - and d*mn mysterious since I am dying to know who the [expletive] the story teller is.

(by the way, by pleasant note, I actually don't mean HFN, HEA, or anything remotely similar. I've lowered my the standard mark for "pleasant" it seems)"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have read four of these books so far and am completely addicted to this series. I wondered if I would like it because I don't usually read war or fantasy. However, I had seen some of Andrew's comments on a widely read newspaper blog and found his way with words compelling."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about halfway through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The story arc is over 3 books and through all 3 books the plot is rock solid. There are multiple plot lines and they all work seamlessly together. Things aren't spelled out and spoon fed so when a plot point finally culminated, you were at least a little surprised every time. I hate being spoon-fed a plot so that I can guess how it ends 20 pages into the book. In this series, I wasn't even sure the main character would live through all 3 books!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about halfway through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

My gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_ is ready for publishing.

While it goes through the vetting process at Amazon, you can read a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.

And *here* is the cover reveal.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on

*Kindle*

*Apple iPad*

*Nook*

*ARe*

*Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"All you need to know is this: It's captivating. There's a bunch of entertaining characters and interesting places, plans of action and horrible acts. Manipulations, deceits, betrayals, a hint of cruelty and remorse. It's a fantastic read and above all else, it's the start of an epic one. There's more to it and I can't wait to read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind.
This first book of series is such a interesting twist of fates. I really enjoyed reading I'm on to the next book of series."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"*Ok I'm hooked*
I had read a small portion of this as a novella, it did not do justice to this book. While the premise of the book is very dark, the characters give the book depth. I can't wait to read the next book in the series."_

This review on *Amazon*, where this book is *free* now.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*I enjoy the author's style.*
"Although this novel was longer than I usually read, it kept my interest. His character development is intense. The reader will get to know the people. The exotic names git confusing, but overall, he propelled the narrative at a good pace. The end of this tale made me want to read more."_

More of this review on *Amazon*, where this book is *free* now.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Read this in one go. Exceptional plot, EXCELLENT characterization, and enough intrigue to have you grinning all the way home. This is a novel-length book about the drama between between political forces but also between people, each with their own hopes and desires and motivations. The author has done a great job of keeping several plot lines very coherent and fleshing characters into being. He manages to keep things interesting enough to challenge you without allowing the book to degenerate into a thousand little directions at once. It's a meaty book, but it's also fairly concise - you won't find pages and pages of description about minutiae or other useless things that you need to skim. You'll find yourself reading every word. High recommended."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I found this read so damn intriguing, I really enjoyed it. Now in parts this book is written in the third person, and others in the first person. At first I was a little thrown by this but once I settled into this read, I became comfortable with it and liked it! There are many characters introduced throughout and all have good reason to be part of the story. I liked that I was standing on the outside watching the story unfold and then given privy to the characters thoughts and feelings on the situation taking place or to the opposing characters."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I didn't expect to get as involved with this book as I did, but I was completely captivated by the characters the author created, the world they inhabit, and the story they tell. I feel as though I have been on a great adventure with some really fascinating people and I can't wait to get back to it with the next book. That's always a sure sign of how much I enjoyed a book. I hate to say it, but the author really should be charging more for it. It's worth a lot more to me than I paid for it."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

And it's FREE now.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"So I rarely give out five stars but I have to say reading this book is like reading the perfect book and to my chagrin I couldn't predict a darn thing. Everything kept hitting me left and right. With this 5 star rating I'm actually applying that to the whole trilogy. My jaw was on the floor the whole time and my heart was racing which sounds stupid but its true! This trilogy has been stuck in my head for 3 days and I can't help wishing it will keep going.I mean come on, I think I saw a golden light coming out of my kindle going "aahhhhhh" in an angelic voice. How dare the author I say! Writing this book with everything great sprinkled in? Jerk.....But kudos my friend, kudos."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Dark, very dark, but such an awesome discovery. I love finding a series like this; one that I want to keep reading non-stop until the very end. Bonds of hate is a story about two princes with a love hate relationship. I don't like spoilers so I won't say much. Just that I'm in love with the young prince Anaxantis, but I fear for him. How far will he fall into darkness before he heals from his wounds. I hope he can find a way to forgive before he becomes the monster he despises. Although this book ends at a suspenseful crossroads, I'm in no way disappointed. I'm hungry for more, so I'll definitely keep reading."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Keep an open mind*

"The story, itself, will take you on a complete and adventurous journey with the eagerness to seek out the next book (Part 2). However if you are easily offended by incest and or male/male sex it may not be for you."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Wow, what can you say to do adequate justice in a review for something as masterfully crafted as this story? I'm not sure, so rather than screw it up, I'll keep it simple!

The amount of imagination and detail that went into building a fantasy world centered on the kingdom of Ximerion and developing a plot with tons of complexity (twists and turns, subplots, etc.) as portrayed in this book just boggles my brain. The cast of characters is large, but every one of them enriches the story. Some you'd love to hate, and some you hate to love - no one is quite who they seem to be!

Expect the unexpected, pay heed to the warnings, and get ready for a dark journey alongside Anaxantis. He'll wring all kinds of emotions out of you - pity, indignation, love, hate, and fear as well as admiration and respect. I'm definitely hooked and along for the ride. I don't know if I look forward to, or cringe to think what the future might hold for Ehandar. The dynamic between the two of them is most unusual indeed."_

A little bit more of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The adventure was exciting and even though a lot of beautiful, horrible and terrifying things happened, the story is still only at its starting point. Can not wait for the sequel!

"Be warned: there will be scenes of domination and rape, but never random or unexplained. Of course there will be smut. There will also be incest. The graphic description of armed conflict and the sacking of villages and cities may not be to everybody's taste. Characters you might have grown to love will die and their death will not always be an easy one.

It is doubtful that at the end of the story there will be anybody left who is totally innocent."

The warning is not there just for fun, take it seriously and if you still deem yourself brave enough, read it! "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Definitely one of the most underrated series. I picked up the book and was immediately drawn to the plot and knew I had to finish the series. The book centers around the younger brother's development on going from a sickling to a great ruler after numerous events that mold him to what he will become. It has some homosexual sex scenes without the annoying homophobic problems of today's world. There are some flaws to the book, but are easily covered up by the fresh plot."_

More of this review on *Barnes&Noble*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"What a wonderful and awesome book this! I was hooked from the first chapter and I loved the historical aspect of this book. Five stars for this and the rest of this series! "_

This review on 



.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Many of the scenes between the two young prince / half brothers make me feel sad and lonely for them and make me angry at their despicable treatment of each other. They seem to be, in essence, two broken children unable to climb out of their predicament.

There are also at least four other significant story threads that wrap around themselves throughout the book adding complexity, character development, and continuity. The writer handles scenes of hilarity, camp, and human suffering with equal aplomb and in the end, I am left with excitement for the remaining books in this series and a new found appreciation and warmth for Mr. Ashling's writing. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I opened this thinking if it was another one of Those books that Iwould just delete it from my e-reader and keep on going. I started reading the book just to get a feel for it and to look for errors and I got sucked into the world of Anaxantis. (Whose name I'm sure I'm butchering along with most of the characters!)

I really enjoyed reading this book and was surprised with the character development along with the plot twists that are quite intriguing. I love how Andrew mixes & matches his genres so that there is fantasy, romance, & mystery all rolled into one excellent book. I would recommend this book to anyone who is searching for a good series."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_ *A True Find*

"The Invisible Chains - Part 1: Bonds of Hate is an intriguing, rich and well-written fantasy story in a medieval setting. I ran through a gamut of emotions while reading it, there were scenes of violence and cruelty, and heartbreak - never gratuitously, though - while on the other side there was light-hearted, funny banter that made me giggle. A roller-coaster ride that had me clinging to the edge of my seat. A good long read!"_

More of this review on *Amazon Germany*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_ * Great Series - as a gay man I loved it*

"Great book series I have read all the books written by this author and it is great mix of just the right amount of taboo erotica and adventure great series if you are open minded a great gay fiction series and this is just one of the many great books in the series you will not be disappointed at least I sure wasn't it was great book. Maybe not the book you would want your mother to read but if your into fantasy its a great read."_

More of this review on *Amazon Germany*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Excellent read*

"I was pleasantly surprised by this author and novel. The story has courage and valor in abundance. Not for the faint of heart as it can be graphic at times both in sexuality and violence. I found the plotline to be quite engaging and found myself floating along with the flow of the tale. For anyone who is interested in mideival type stories, this is the tale for you. This story is rife with homosexual overtones, so if this is offensive to you, you may not want to read along. However, it is part of the story and is played out on a very human level."_

This review on *Barnes&Noble*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_* Excellent story! Part 1 was free*

"Excellent story! Part 1 was free, but I liked the story and the way it is told so much, I had to buy parts 2 and 3."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Dark, very dark, but such an awesome discovery. I love finding a series like this; one that I want to keep reading non-stop until the very end. Bonds of hate is a story about two princes with a love hate relationship. I don't like spoilers so I won't say much. Just that I'm in love with the young prince Anaxantis, but I fear for him."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I started a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_, and *the first installment of Lee-Lack's Gold* has already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Mate_, the latest volume in my _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is a finalist in the *eFestival of Words 2015*.

Read more on *my blog*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*great series to read*

"Great continuing series. The way the truth and lies that are coming out."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*A really, really good read.*

"Wow!!!! Is right. I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develope a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it. I could hardly put it down. There is so much going on and yet it feels real and not contrived."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"All you need to know is this: It's captivating. There's a bunch of entertaining characters and interesting places, plans of action and horrible acts. Manipulations, deceits, betrayals, a hint of cruelty and remorse. It's a fantastic read and above all else, it's the start of an epic one. There's more to it and I can't wait to read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(...) this is a great fantasy story and how it begins gives absolutely no hint to how it will end, you meet some great characters along the way and you hope to hear more about them and their story, secrets are revealed, but even more are hinted at before you get to the end. The Anaxantis you thought you knew at the beginning has been changed and it's hard to say who the real boy/man is by the time you reach the end. But it is done so well, of course you want to know more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Dark, very dark, but such an awesome discovery*

"I love finding a series like this; one that I want to keep reading non-stop until the very end. Bonds of hate is a story about two princes with a love hate relationship. I don't like spoilers so I won't say much. Just that I'm in love with the young prince Anaxantis, but I fear for him. How far will he fall into darkness before he heals from his wounds. I hope he can find a way to forgive before he becomes the monster he despises. Although this book ends at a suspenseful crossroads, I'm in no way disappointed. I'm hungry for more, so I'll definitely keep reading."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the free extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*A True Find*

"The Invisible Chains - Part 1: Bonds of Hate is an intriguing, rich and well-written fantasy story in a medieval setting. I ran through a gamut of emotions while reading it, there were scenes of violence and cruelty, and heartbreak - never gratuitiously, though - while on the other side there was light-hearted, funny banter that made me giggle. A roller-coaster ride that had me clinging to the edge of my seat. A good long read!"_

This review on *Amazon Germany*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*A must-read masterpiece*

"This is by far the best book I've read this past year or so! It made me laugh, cry, and wish. I highly recommend it. Such a good read!"_

This review on 




_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As you can probably tell from my review while I was currently reading this book, I was in pieces. Shambles, actually. Apparently pitiful enough that Mr Ashling kindly messaged me to try and help me out and such (which I sincerely thank you for, by the way).

But somehow after I reached a certain point things actually became much easier and I managed to actually focus on how damn fantastic the writing and story was. I'm still debating about the characters. They kind of scare me. Makes me believe less in the good side of us, as humans. Even more than the news has ever managed to do."_

More of this review *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First and foremost, this is a very dark, complex epic fantasy that's only just beginning and not for the faint of heart. I have no doubt as this epic story continues that every dark and horrible event will happen but I'm also hoping along with those terrible things will lie something beautiful and magical about, and in, these stories."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. More than twenty -- four complete chapters -- have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I've read a lot of m/m fantasy books but there's something special about this one. That is, if you can handle (half)incest, abuse and dark fantasy themes. And somewhat insane character(s)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*A True Find*

_"The Invisible Chains - Part 1: Bonds of Hate is an intriguing, rich and well-written fantasy story in a medieval setting. I ran through a gamut of emotions while reading it, there were scenes of violence and cruelty, and heartbreak - never gratuitiously, though - while on the other side there was light-hearted, funny banter that made me giggle. A roller-coaster ride that had me clinging to the edge of my seat. A good long read! "_

More of this review on *Amazon Germany*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*A Car-Wreck You Can't Turn Away From*

_"With that being said, this book is an extremely psychologically painful book to read- it was the first book I've ever read where I felt sick through most of it. It had nothing to do with the 'content' of the storyline, but had to do with the emotional and psychological pain between Anaxantis and Ehandar. I was drawn to Anaxantis in the beginning, but then found myself more on Ehandar's side... yet, towards the end when Anaxantis explained everything to his friend Hemarchidas and you saw the events through Anaxantis' eyes- only then do you realize the full impact it had upon him. When the event occurred early in the story, it was see from above, and not through the eyes of either- yet hearing the event from Anaxantis, you realize how much it truly did scar him. However, I still didn't lose my feelings for Ehandar, as he truly wanted to do everything he possibly could to make it up to Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*A really, really good read.*

_"Wow!!!! Is right. I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it. I could hardly put it down. There is so much going on and yet it feels real and not contrived. I have never written a review before this, but this is a great book. I immediately downloaded book 2 and 3. The best money I ever spent on any novel."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view. (...) The book is an action-adventure fiction with mystery and intensely deep tough love. It is medieval in setting but it is NOT the type of fantasy that has any kind of magic, folklore or anything supernatural. Just some princely twink, poisonous concoctions and a weird stool with a knob in the center of the seat"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(...) this is a great fantasy story and how it begins gives absolutely no hint to how it will end, you meet some great characters along the way and you hope to hear more about them and their story, secrets are revealed, but even more are hinted at before you get to the end. The Anaxantis you thought you knew at the beginning has been changed and it's hard to say who the real boy/man is by the time you reach the end. But it is done so well, of course you want to know more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is the first m/m book that gave me a truly fantastic imaginative journey amongst royals, nobles, followers, enemies, impostors and barbarians. The world-building started with a bang. For a book with hundreds of pages, there were no over-written narratives that would have made me skip pages. The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The set-up in the beginning makes sense, the characters well-defined, the plot seemingly just another romanticized historical, though in an alternate universe. Then the author turns it all on its head and nothing make sense, the strong becomes weak and vice-versa, there is not one but several plots runnnig parallel and crossing at times, too.

The warnings are well deserved, though they apply to modern sensibilities. Anyone with a grasp of history knows that these things were common in the middle-ages, and much worse, too."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book in one sentence: Plot twist!
at first I was like: uuugh these characters are so dumb, why are they so dumb? HOW CAN THEY BE SO FORGIVING,
AND THEN SURPRISE! They aren't dumb at all.
Also, I think is the first time I read a book with incest themes aside from GOT. I like the way is portrayed (also like something as pseudo-incest? like they aren't even brother but I like the way they don't even care, 'we make our own rules', that was epic) . I also like the codependent love between Ehandar and Anaxantis (like, they are bad for each other and they should leave each other alone (or kill) but they love each other too much) because I'm twisted like that.
So, I really liked it, I hope the sequels are as good  "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Read this in one go. Exceptional plot, EXCELLENT characterization, and enough intrigue to have you grinning all the way home. This is a novel-length book about the drama between between political forces but also between people, each with their own hopes and desires and motivations. The author has done a great job of keeping several plot lines very coherent and fleshing characters into being."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Mr. Ashling has an uncanny knack for creating complex characters who you really want to hate, but you can't help but be drawn to. In this first of a series (no, there is no real resolution in this first novel), the author creates a universe that could be drawn from our medieval history and which involves complex, canny political gamesmanship."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Excellent, Complex Fantasy*

"Bonds of Hate is quite a thrilling, well thought out story.Though some will be offended by the dark sexual current and violence, this is a fascinating story in a very credible setting. The sexual and violent elements are there to develop the characters, not for petty thrills. The characters, both good and dark, are beautifully developed drawing the reader into the depths of emotional turmoil. The reader is surprised throughout making this a page turner. The more one reads, the more the threads come together. Complex as it is, the book is easy to follow."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Nice Enjoyable Read*

"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the free extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I actually had no idea whether to rate it 1 STAR or 5 STARS.

I hated and loved it so much I have no idea which one should choose. There really is such a fine line between the two emotions. But the book actually ended on such a pleasant note - and d*mn mysterious since I am dying to know who the [expletive] the story teller is.

(by the way, by pleasant note, I actually don't mean HFN, HEA, or anything remotely similar. I've lowered my the standard mark for "pleasant" it seems)"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I read al 7 books and I absolutely loved it!
I'm surprised there is not more about these books in this group.
To me these books felt like they were a gay version of "a song of Ice and fire" in scope, grittiness and intrige.
As with "asoiaf" it was a bit of a challenge for me to keep track of all the happenings and characters, mostly in the later books.
That would be the only thing why I don't recomend it to every fantasy book lover, aside from it also containing a considerate "amount" of LGBT. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is awesome.

Now that we have that out of the way, let's get on to why...

This book is a political intrigue, in short there is a lot of back and forth on matters of politics. It's like a game of chess, to win you not only need to guess your opponent's next move but all his back up plans and have contingencies prepared for all. And this is what I loved about the book, the whole back-stabbing, snitching atmosphere and just good old brains at work."_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the free extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The story arc is over 3 books and through all 3 books the plot is rock solid. There are multiple plot lines and they all work seamlessly together. Things aren't spelled out and spoon fed so when a plot point finally culminated, you were at least a little surprised every time. I hate being spoon-fed a plot so that I can guess how it ends 20 pages into the book. In this series, I wasn't even sure the main character would live through all 3 books!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"All you need to know is this: It's captivating. There's a bunch of entertaining characters and interesting places, plans of action and horrible acts. Manipulations, deceits, betrayals, a hint of cruelty and remorse. It's a fantastic read and above all else, it's the start of an epic one. There's more to it and I can't wait to read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As you can probably tell from my review while I was currently reading this book, I was in pieces. Shambles, actually. Apparently pitiful enough that Mr Ashling kindly messaged me to try and help me out and such (which I sincerely thank you for, by the way).

But somehow after I reached a certain point things actually became much easier and I managed to actually focus on how damn fantastic the writing and story was. I'm still debating about the characters. They kind of scare me. Makes me believe less in the good side of us, as humans. Even more than the news has ever managed to do."_

More of this review *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Mr. Ashling has an uncanny knack for creating complex characters who you really want to hate, but you can't help but be drawn to. In this first of a series (no, there is no real resolution in this first novel), the author creates a universe that could be drawn from our medieval history and which involves complex, canny political gamesmanship."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I read al 7 books and I absolutely loved it!
I'm surprised there is not more about these books in this group.
To me these books felt like they were a gay version of "a song of Ice and fire" in scope, grittiness and intrige.
As with "asoiaf" it was a bit of a challenge for me to keep track of all the happenings and characters, mostly in the later books.
That would be the only thing why I don't recomend it to every fantasy book lover, aside from it also containing a considerate "amount" of LGBT. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view. (...) The book is an action-adventure fiction with mystery and intensely deep tough love. It is medieval in setting but it is NOT the type of fantasy that has any kind of magic, folklore or anything supernatural. Just some princely twink, poisonous concoctions and a weird stool with a knob in the center of the seat"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I picked up the book because of the promise of high fantasy with a heavy M/M flavor. The high fantasy was amazing-the world is complex and is mostly well explained. I only found myself slightly confused at the histories of some parts of the realm. There are also a plethora of characters, all of whom are fun and enjoyable to read, even if you find yourself wanting them dead."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the free extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"All you need to know is this: It's captivating. There's a bunch of entertaining characters and interesting places, plans of action and horrible acts. Manipulations, deceits, betrayals, a hint of cruelty and remorse. It's a fantastic read and above all else, it's the start of an epic one. There's more to it and I can't wait to read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are several interesting threads running through this first book in the Bonds of Hate series. The first one, and the one the reader gets the least number of clues about , is that of the story teller himself. Who is he, who is the man who is his audience, and what the heck is up with that stool! Many of the scenes between the two young prince / half brothers make me feel sad and lonely for them and make me angry at their despicable treatment of each other. They seem to be, in essence, two broken children unable to climb out of their predicament."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"What a wonderful and awesome book this! I was hooked from the first chapter and I loved the historical aspect of this book"_

More of this review on 



.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

* A brilliant FREE read!*

_"I found this read so damn intriguing, I really enjoyed it. Now in parts this book is written in the third person, and others in the first person. At first I was a little thrown by this but once I settled into this read, I became comfortable with it and liked it! There are many characters introduced throughout and all have good reason to be part of the story. I liked that I was standing on the outside watching the story unfold and then given privy to the characters thoughts and feelings on the situation taking place or to the opposing characters."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the free extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have read four of these books so far and am completely addicted to this series. I wondered if I would like it because I don't usually read war or fantasy. However, I had seen some of Andrew's comments on a widely read newspaper blog and found his way with words compelling."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Excellent read*

"I was pleasantly surprised by this author and novel. The story has courage and valor in abundance. Not for the faint of heart as it can be graphic at times both in sexuality and violence. I found the plotline to be quite engaging and found myself floating along with the flow of the tale. For anyone who is interested in mideival type stories, this is the tale for you. This story is rife with homosexual overtones, so if this is offensive to you, you may not want to read along. However, it is part of the story and is played out on a very human level."_

This review on *Barnes&Noble*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The story arc is over 3 books and through all 3 books the plot is rock solid. There are multiple plot lines and they all work seamlessly together. Things aren't spelled out and spoon fed so when a plot point finally culminated, you were at least a little surprised every time. I hate being spoon-fed a plot so that I can guess how it ends 20 pages into the book. In this series, I wasn't even sure the main character would live through all 3 books!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have read four of these books so far and am completely addicted to this series. I wondered if I would like it because I don't usually read war or fantasy. However, I had seen some of Andrew's comments on a widely read newspaper blog and found his way with words compelling."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I actually had no idea whether to rate it 1 STAR or 5 STARS.

I hated and loved it so much I have no idea which one should choose. There really is such a fine line between the two emotions. But the book actually ended on such a pleasant note - and d*mn mysterious since I am dying to know who the [expletive] the story teller is.

(by the way, by pleasant note, I actually don't mean HFN, HEA, or anything remotely similar. I've lowered my the standard mark for "pleasant" it seems)"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_ * Great Series - as a gay man I loved it*

"Great book series I have read all the books written by this author and it is great mix of just the right amount of taboo erotica and adventure great series if you are open minded a great gay fiction series and this is just one of the many great books in the series you will not be disappointed at least I sure wasn't it was great book. Maybe not the book you would want your mother to read but if your into fantasy its a great read."_

More of this review on *Amazon Germany*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_ *Excellent read*

"I was pleasantly surprised by this author and novel. The story has courage and valor in abundance. Not for the faint of heart as it can be graphic at times both in sexuality and violence. I found the plotline to be quite engaging and found myself floating along with the flow of the tale. For anyone who is interested in medieval type stories, this is the tale for you. This story is rife with homosexual overtones, so if this is offensive to you, you may not want to read along. However, it is part of the story and is played out on a very human level."_

This review on *Barnes & Noble*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Dark, very dark, but such an awesome discovery. I love finding a series like this; one that I want to keep reading non-stop until the very end. Bonds of hate is a story about two princes with a love hate relationship. I don't like spoilers so I won't say much. Just that I'm in love with the young prince Anaxantis, but I fear for him."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*A Car-Wreck You Can't Turn Away From*

_"With that being said, this book is an extremely psychologically painful book to read- it was the first book I've ever read where I felt sick through most of it. It had nothing to do with the 'content' of the storyline, but had to do with the emotional and psychological pain between Anaxantis and Ehandar. I was drawn to Anaxantis in the beginning, but then found myself more on Ehandar's side... yet, towards the end when Anaxantis explained everything to his friend Hemarchidas and you saw the events through Anaxantis' eyes- only then do you realize the full impact it had upon him. When the event occurred early in the story, it was see from above, and not through the eyes of either- yet hearing the event from Anaxantis, you realize how much it truly did scar him. However, I still didn't lose my feelings for Ehandar, as he truly wanted to do everything he possibly could to make it up to Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the free extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Many of the scenes between the two young prince / half brothers make me feel sad and lonely for them and make me angry at their despicable treatment of each other. They seem to be, in essence, two broken children unable to climb out of their predicament."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are some seriously twisted characters populating this series, but that's what makes it so fun to read! "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"All you need to know is this: It's captivating. There's a bunch of entertaining characters and interesting places, plans of action and horrible acts. Manipulations, deceits, betrayals, a hint of cruelty and remorse. It's a fantastic read and above all else, it's the start of an epic one. There's more to it and I can't wait to read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind.
This first book of series is such a interesting twist of fates. I really enjoyed reading I'm on to the next book of series."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Don't be put off by the intro to this book. Bonds of Hate is quite a thrilling, well thought out story.Though some will be offended by the dark sexual current and violence, this is a fascinating story in a very credible setting. The sexual and violent elements are there to develop the characters, not for petty thrills. The characters, both good and dark, are beautifully developed drawing the reader into the depths of emotional turmoil."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a political intrigue, in short there is a lot of back and forth on matters of politics. It's like a game of chess, to win you not only need to guess your opponent's next move but all his back up plans and have contingencies prepared for all. And this is what I loved about the book, the whole back-stabbing, snitching atmosphere and just good old brains at work.

Everyone talks about reading between the lines but frankly I never got how that was supposed to work, but Andrew Ashling manages to convey all the stuff which is inferred to as reading between the lines in the way of a premonition to the reader without talking about it once."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book will hook you immediately. Action, intrigue, sex, medieval background, fantasy, ... Nothing moves slowly and the multi-layered plot keeps the reader on his/her toes, alert and reading, even into the wee hours of the night. Excellent book. First of a trilogy. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As you can probably tell from my review while I was currently reading this book, I was in pieces. Shambles, actually. Apparently pitiful enough that Mr Ashling kindly messaged me to try and help me out and such (which I sincerely thank you for, by the way).

But somehow after I reached a certain point things actually became much easier and I managed to actually focus on how damn fantastic the writing and story was. I'm still debating about the characters. They kind of scare me. Makes me believe less in the good side of us, as humans. Even more than the news has ever managed to do."_

More of this review *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are several interesting threads running through this first book in the Bonds of Hate series. The first one, and the one the reader gets the least number of clues about , is that of the story teller himself. Who is he, who is the man who is his audience, and what the heck is up with that stool! Many of the scenes between the two young prince / half brothers make me feel sad and lonely for them and make me angry at their despicable treatment of each other. They seem to be, in essence, two broken children unable to climb out of their predicament."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is awesome.

Now that we have that out of the way, let's get on to why...

This book is a political intrigue, in short there is a lot of back and forth on matters of politics. It's like a game of chess, to win you not only need to guess your opponent's next move but all his back up plans and have contingencies prepared for all. And this is what I loved about the book, the whole back-stabbing, snitching atmosphere and just good old brains at work."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*A Car-Wreck You Can't Turn Away From*

_"With that being said, this book is an extremely psychologically painful book to read- it was the first book I've ever read where I felt sick through most of it. It had nothing to do with the 'content' of the storyline, but had to do with the emotional and psychological pain between Anaxantis and Ehandar. I was drawn to Anaxantis in the beginning, but then found myself more on Ehandar's side... yet, towards the end when Anaxantis explained everything to his friend Hemarchidas and you saw the events through Anaxantis' eyes- only then do you realize the full impact it had upon him. When the event occurred early in the story, it was see from above, and not through the eyes of either- yet hearing the event from Anaxantis, you realize how much it truly did scar him. However, I still didn't lose my feelings for Ehandar, as he truly wanted to do everything he possibly could to make it up to Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*A really, really good read.*

_"Wow!!!! Is right. I haven't read a gay novel as good as this....well.... ever. And, I read quite a bit. The author knows how to weave a story, develop a plot and pull all the characters together is a way that just draws you in and almost makes you feel as if you are there. Each character is vivid and distinct. There's just enough erotica to enhance the novel, rather than define it. I could hardly put it down. There is so much going on and yet it feels real and not contrived. I have never written a review before this, but this is a great book. I immediately downloaded book 2 and 3. The best money I ever spent on any novel."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view. (...) The book is an action-adventure fiction with mystery and intensely deep tough love. It is medieval in setting but it is NOT the type of fantasy that has any kind of magic, folklore or anything supernatural. Just some princely twink, poisonous concoctions and a weird stool with a knob in the center of the seat"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(...), as I am a fan of stories that break taboos and make them commonplace, I will continue on by saying that the characters are fleshed out and you care about them. When you can feel sympathy for the villain, when not three chapters ago, he was using the hero as a urinal, you have something special."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"First off let me say that this is not traditional "historical fiction", in that, the story supposedly takes place 1400 years AFTER the apocalypse that destroys our modern world. The people have rebuilt somewhat, but all of the "modern" technology and conveniences have been lost- so the story is set in a medieval-type culture complete with kings, dukes, counts and barons. Unlike our historical medieval period, this society does not have a hateful religion dictating its morals and beliefs, thus, homosexuality is accepted. However, they don't have traditional gay marriage; nobles are still expected to produce heirs to carry on the name- especially the first-born sons. It was nice to finally read a book that wasn't full of men hiding their sexuality or having to read about characters forced to bed women."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Many of the scenes between the two young prince / half brothers make me feel sad and lonely for them and make me angry at their despicable treatment of each other. They seem to be, in essence, two broken children unable to climb out of their predicament."_

More of this review on Goodreads

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There are some seriously twisted characters populating this series, but that's what makes it so fun to read! "_

More of this review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The story arc is over 3 books and through all 3 books the plot is rock solid. There are multiple plot lines and they all work seamlessly together. Things aren't spelled out and spoon fed so when a plot point finally culminated, you were at least a little surprised every time. I hate being spoon-fed a plot so that I can guess how it ends 20 pages into the book. In this series, I wasn't even sure the main character would live through all 3 books!"_

More of this review on Amazon.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I picked up the book because of the promise of high fantasy with a heavy M/M flavor. The high fantasy was amazing-the world is complex and is mostly well explained. I only found myself slightly confused at the histories of some parts of the realm. There are also a plethora of characters, all of whom are fun and enjoyable to read, even if you find yourself wanting them dead."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"A fast-paced read filled with intrigue! Couldn't put it down. Excited to read the next book in the series."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(...) this is a great fantasy story and how it begins gives absolutely no hint to how it will end, you meet some great characters along the way and you hope to hear more about them and their story, secrets are revealed, but even more are hinted at before you get to the end. The Anaxantis you thought you knew at the beginning has been changed and it's hard to say who the real boy/man is by the time you reach the end. But it is done so well, of course you want to know more!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"With that being said, this book is an extremely psychologically painful book to read- it was the first book I've ever read where I felt sick through most of it. It had nothing to do with the 'content' of the storyline, but had to do with the emotional and psychological pain between Anaxantis and Ehandar. I was drawn to Anaxantis in the beginning, but then found myself more on Ehandar's side... yet, towards the end when Anaxantis explained everything to his friend Hemarchidas and you saw the events through Anaxantis' eyes- only then do you realize the full impact it had upon him. When the event occurred early in the story, it was seen from above, and not through the eyes of either- yet hearing the event from Anaxantis, you realize how much it truly did scar him. However, I still didn't lose my feelings for Ehandar, as he truly wanted to do everything he possibly could to make it up to Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The book is thick with rich plotting, fully rounded characters, devious plotting and politics, and a hero who I both liked and disliked - he truly was a mix of anti-hero and true hero, and one of the best parts of the book was the conflicted personality of Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"All you need to know is this: It's captivating. There's a bunch of entertaining characters and interesting places, plans of action and horrible acts. Manipulations, deceits, betrayals, a hint of cruelty and remorse. It's a fantastic read and above all else, it's the start of an epic one. There's more to it and I can't wait to read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I'd be hard pushed to set down the plot in a few words but it tells of two half brothers, Anaxantis and Ehandar, who are sent by their king father on what seems like a fools errand to protect the Northern borders of the country. Anaxantis is weak and sickly and his brother takes full advantage of that. However, after brutal treatment by Ehander, Anaxantis vows revenge and is determined to turn the tables."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have to say that his writing voice/style is easy to read without stumbling over the complexity of what he was trying to convey. I'm pretty picky with regard to who I read and Mr. Ashling has joined my list of authors worth reading. He is certainly the first gay author who writes gay romance/adventure/intrigue to find himself on my "buy the book" list. 
I liked that he starts out the book by informing the reader that he pretty much ignores the rules with regard to genre's and editorial do's and don'ts. I think that means he is writing because he love it, and it shows."_

More of this review (which is actually for the extended sampler) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Mr. Ashling has an uncanny knack for creating complex characters who you really want to hate, but you can't help but be drawn to. In this first of a series (no, there is no real resolution in this first novel), the author creates a universe that could be drawn from our medieval history and which involves complex, canny political gamesmanship."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"A fast-paced read filled with intrigue! Couldn't put it down. Excited to read the next book in the series."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*A Car-Wreck You Can't Turn Away From*

_"With that being said, this book is an extremely psychologically painful book to read- it was the first book I've ever read where I felt sick through most of it. It had nothing to do with the 'content' of the storyline, but had to do with the emotional and psychological pain between Anaxantis and Ehandar. I was drawn to Anaxantis in the beginning, but then found myself more on Ehandar's side... yet, towards the end when Anaxantis explained everything to his friend Hemarchidas and you saw the events through Anaxantis' eyes- only then do you realize the full impact it had upon him. When the event occurred early in the story, it was see from above, and not through the eyes of either- yet hearing the event from Anaxantis, you realize how much it truly did scar him. However, I still didn't lose my feelings for Ehandar, as he truly wanted to do everything he possibly could to make it up to Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Excellent read*

"I was pleasantly surprised by this author and novel. The story has courage and valor in abundance. Not for the faint of heart as it can be graphic at times both in sexuality and violence. I found the plotline to be quite engaging and found myself floating along with the flow of the tale. For anyone who is interested in mideival type stories, this is the tale for you. This story is rife with homosexual overtones, so if this is offensive to you, you may not want to read along. However, it is part of the story and is played out on a very human level."_

This review on *Barnes&Noble*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I'd be hard pushed to set down the plot in a few words but it tells of two half brothers, Anaxantis and Ehandar, who are sent by their king father on what seems like a fools errand to protect the Northern borders of the country. Anaxantis is weak and sickly and his brother takes full advantage of that. However, after brutal treatment by Ehander, Anaxantis vows revenge and is determined to turn the tables."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle: Amazon US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"With that being said, this book is an extremely psychologically painful book to read- it was the first book I've ever read where I felt sick through most of it. It had nothing to do with the 'content' of the storyline, but had to do with the emotional and psychological pain between Anaxantis and Ehandar. I was drawn to Anaxantis in the beginning, but then found myself more on Ehandar's side... yet, towards the end when Anaxantis explained everything to his friend Hemarchidas and you saw the events through Anaxantis' eyes- only then do you realize the full impact it had upon him. When the event occurred early in the story, it was seen from above, and not through the eyes of either- yet hearing the event from Anaxantis, you realize how much it truly did scar him. However, I still didn't lose my feelings for Ehandar, as he truly wanted to do everything he possibly could to make it up to Anaxantis."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle: Amazon US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Excellent read*

"I was pleasantly surprised by this author and novel. The story has courage and valor in abundance. Not for the faint of heart as it can be graphic at times both in sexuality and violence. I found the plotline to be quite engaging and found myself floating along with the flow of the tale. For anyone who is interested in mideival type stories, this is the tale for you. This story is rife with homosexual overtones, so if this is offensive to you, you may not want to read along. However, it is part of the story and is played out on a very human level."_

This review on *Barnes&Noble*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on Kindle, Apple, Nook, Kobo, and Tolino: *All download links*.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------

